# New To Communications



## Cameron15 (26 Nov 2009)

I am new to the Canadian Army Reserve and i am planning to join 745 communications squadron i am in a royal canadian  communications cadet corps and do know how everything works with in the army policy i am wondering what they exactly do? like for training exercises and when you work with in the armoury and what to expect on my first few days also what kit items do i get in terms of combat dress and the CF-DU's thanks for the help


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Nov 2009)

Cameron15 said:
			
		

> i am in a royal canadian  communications cadet corps and do know how everything works with in the army policy



I guess we should get you ready to be CDS then. Cadets does not teach you everything about the CF.



			
				Cameron15 said:
			
		

> i am wondering what they exactly do? like for training exercises and when you work with in the armoury and what to expect on my first few days also what kit items do i get in terms of combat dress and the CF-DU's



I'm positive the scale of issue for P Res members is listed on the site somewhere, if you're that keen to know about it. Otherwise, just wait can take what they give you. You won't be getting _DEU_ until you have a year service or your QL3 course.





			
				Cameron15 said:
			
		

> thanks for the help



No problem.


----------



## LineJumper (4 Dec 2009)

Try talking to their unit recruiter, that's what they're there for and have fun in the MOsart program or MES or whatever they finish calling it.


----------

